# Obama captures Africa Al Qaeda leader



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 5, 2013)

U.S. commandos seize al Shabaab leader in Nairobi attack response: NYTimes

No specifics in the report.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 5, 2013)

No comments?


----------



## Camp (Oct 5, 2013)

Not enough info yet. First impression is a snatch gone wrong. Hope they got out without casualties.


----------



## Camp (Oct 5, 2013)

Still no good info about the Somalia raid, but reports coming in about another raid in Libya that captured high value al Qaeda leader.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 5, 2013)

We have No business being in either country.  .


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 5, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> No comments?



Whatever they did, it wasn't enough!


----------



## Camp (Oct 5, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> We have No business being in either country.  .



The dude captured in Libya is wanted for the bombing of an American Embassy and is a high ranking as Qaeda leader. We are allowed to go anywhere we want to capture and kill dudes like that. And if someone says we aren't allowed, we don't care.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 5, 2013)

That is the main reason we are hated all over the world.

We should work with the governments and let them be responsible for the capture.


----------



## Camp (Oct 5, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> That is the main reason we are hated all over the world.
> 
> We should work with the governments and let them be responsible for the capture.



Libya and Somalia governments don't have ability to do that. Obama doctrine is to chase them down, capture or kill al Qaeda and it's friends no matter where they try to hide. If countries don't want raids, drone attacks or any other kind of military action in their county they need to keep the the people we are at war with out of their country.


----------



## daveman (Oct 5, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> We have No business being in either country.  .



The piece of shit had no business bombing our embassies.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 5, 2013)

U.S. forces launched attacks against terrorist targets in Somalia and Libya on Saturday, capturing an al Qaeda leader wanted for his role in the bombings of U.S. embassies in Africa in 1998, according to multiple media reports.

Unnamed sources told NBC News and the Times that U.S. forces near Tripoli, Libya, captured al-Qaeda member Abu Anas al-Libi, who is believed to have helped plan the 1998 U.S. Embassy attacks in Kenya and Tanzania that killed more than 220 people. The FBI had offered a reward of up to $5 million for information leading to his capture.

Al-Libi, whose real name is Nazih Abdul-Hamed al-Ruqai, was linked to Osama bin Laden and could ultimately be brought to the U.S. to stand trial, NBC reported. He has been on the USA's most-wanted fugitives list since 2000, when a New York court indicted him for his role in the embassy attacks, the Times reported.

A team of Navy SEALs also raided an al-Shabab militant group in Somalia in a daring predawn attack, The New York Times and NBC News reported Saturday.

The raid was in response to an al-Shabab attack on a Nairobi shopping mall two weeks ago. Al-Shabab, a militant Islamist group, has claimed responsibility for the action, which killed at least 67 people.

Sources told NBC News and The Guardian newspaper in the U.K. that the raid was in pursuit of a "high-value target," but neither news outlet named the targeted person nor said whether the subject had been caught.

It is believed that the target was killed in the firefight, the Times reported a senior American official saying. However that was not confirmed before the SEALs were forced to withdraw, the official also told the paper.

The Guardian reported that an official said the target in Somalia was a "high-profile foreign leader in al-Shabab," possibly a Chechen.

Pentagon spokesman George Little declined to comment on the Somali raid when reached by the Guardian.

The Times reported that the SEALs raided a seaside villa where al-Shabab members were staying, in the Somali town of Baraawe. The firefight lasted more than an hour. Somali officials told the newspaper that the government had been informed of the raid.

One al-Shabab spokesman told the Guardian that the raid had involved special forces from the United Kingdom and Turkey, but British officials denied the claim.

An al-Shabab spokesman told the paper that one fighter had been killed in the attack but that the American assault had been beaten back. The condition of the SEAL team is unknown.

U.S. officials have been concerned that al-Shabab might attempt attacks in the United States and have sought to weaken the group.

U.S. forces conduct raids in Somalia, Libya: Reports


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2013)

I liove kicking some terrorist butt

Wherever they are hiding.......we will get them


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 5, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> I liove kicking some terrorist butt
> 
> Wherever they are hiding.......we will get them



What's this "we" shit?


----------



## Jroc (Oct 5, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I liove kicking some terrorist butt
> ...



I think he wants to give them Constituional rights and put them all on trial in New York


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I liove kicking some terrorist butt
> ...



We proud Americans


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 5, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/al-shabaab-leader-believed-killed-u-commandos-nytimes-222701338.html.

U.S. Military Forces, conducting a raid in Liby have captured Anas al Liby, a major leader in Qaeda who wanted in connection with the 1998 U.S. Embassy bombings in Kenya and Tanzania.

The U.S. Government had place a reward of $5,000,000.00 Liby.

A U.S. Seal Team is believed to have killed a Senior Leader in the al Shabaab Movement, but forces had to withdraw before that could be confirmed.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 5, 2013)

U.S. says captures al Qaeda leader in Libya, also raids Somalia

another Al Qaeda leader captured!!!

Obama continues to take the fight to THEM, and they continue to lose.

Good job Obama!!!


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes, a President that does not state that the person that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil is "Not a concern of mine". And when the Bush Presidency ended, Bin Laden was still alive and free. President Obama stated when he was campaigning that he would see Bin Laden captured or dead. He kept that promise. And he continues to attack the terrorists where ever they hide.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 5, 2013)

He will be read his rights by an elite FBI team....here we go again...where is Bush when we need him???


----------



## Rozman (Oct 5, 2013)

Was Obama wearing his Captain America super hero costume again.....


----------



## Trajan (Oct 5, 2013)

*cough*.....assad.....*cough*


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 5, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> Yes, a President that does not state that the person that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil is "Not a concern of mine". And when the Bush Presidency ended, Bin Laden was still alive and free. President Obama stated when he was campaigning that he would see Bin Laden captured or dead. He kept that promise. And he continues to attack the terrorists where ever they hide.



hear hear!!!!!!

Bush's actions greatly helped Al Qaeda in the Middle East.

Obama's actions are destroying Al Qaeda.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 5, 2013)

Rozman said:


> Was Obama wearing his Captain America super hero costume again.....



I will say the guy is everywhere, he captures aq honchos form the golf course? 

and I thought AQ was dead anyway


----------



## Vox (Oct 5, 2013)

It's not obama, you moron. It is the SEAL team


----------



## Trajan (Oct 5, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a President that does not state that the person that masterminded the murder of 3000 Americans on American soil is "Not a concern of mine". And when the Bush Presidency ended, Bin Laden was still alive and free. President Obama stated when he was campaigning that he would see Bin Laden captured or dead. He kept that promise. And he continues to attack the terrorists where ever they hide.
> ...



he sure did he helped them in Anbar province, big time.....


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> U.S. says captures al Qaeda leader in Libya, also raids Somalia
> 
> another Al Qaeda leader captured!!!
> 
> ...



What hole was he on???


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 5, 2013)

Vox said:


> It's not obama, you moron. It is the SEAL team



hey moron, the buck stops with Obama.

if the mission had failed, you'd be blaming him!!!!


----------



## Trajan (Oct 5, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > It's not obama, you moron. It is the SEAL team
> ...



if the bucks stops with obama then ask him to open up the government


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 5, 2013)

Proud eh? Why would anyone be "proud" of a government that creates military havoc across the world to sustain the empire? Do people like you ever study history to see how we ended up here, or are you just statists who really don't give a damn as long as the status quo keeps on chugging along?


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 5, 2013)

Trajan said:


> if the bucks stops with obama then ask him to open up the government



you want him to behave like a dictator and fund the govt. without the consent of Congress?

spoken like a true Fascist.


----------



## Vox (Oct 5, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > It's not obama, you moron. It is the SEAL team
> ...



hey, idiot, you can pray to obama's statue, that still does not make him capture Al quada e leader


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 5, 2013)

Vox said:


> hey, idiot, you can pray to obama's statue, that still does not make him capture Al quada e leader



if the mission had failed you'd be blaming Obama.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 5, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > It's not obama, you moron. It is the SEAL team
> ...



Except with Benghazi...


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 5, 2013)

Al quaeda is on the run, decimated, destroyed.

So says obama.

More than likely some villager got caught stealing khat and obama said "Let's call him an al quaeda leader.  I need the pubicity."


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 5, 2013)

Rozman said:


> Except with Benghazi...



Obama took responsibility for everything that happened.

Yahoo!


----------



## Jroc (Oct 5, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Proud eh? Why would anyone be "proud" of a government that creates military havoc across the world to sustain the empire? Do people like you ever study history to see how we ended up here, or are you just statists who really don't give a damn as long as the status quo keeps on chugging along?



"Creates havic"? there's always a conflict between good and evil what side are you on?


----------



## Vox (Oct 5, 2013)

is he really a big shot?


----------



## Jroc (Oct 5, 2013)

Maybe he'll out those Seals again for political gain


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 5, 2013)

Nothing pisses off a 'Conservative' like the present administration executing a successful operation against an enemy of this nation. They would rather see dead Americans than see President Obama succeed.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 5, 2013)

The kind of lies and nonsense we see here from the 'Conservatives' is precisely why President Obama won re-election in 2012.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 5, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> He will be read his rights by an elite FBI team....here we go again...where is Bush when we need him???



Do you mean the shrub, the man who allowed Bin Laden to escape Tora Bora....

Do you mean the former deserter-in-chief who had problem with Pakistan giving Bin Laden safe haven?

Do you mean georgie porgie who said, "I really don't think about him" when asked about Bin Laden?

Bin Laden is dead, killed under Obama Administration, bush let him go and did not care about him...


----------



## Vox (Oct 5, 2013)

bravoactual said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > He will be read his rights by an elite FBI team....here we go again...where is Bush when we need him???
> ...



or slick willy, who simply refused to take care of bin laden BEFORE 9/11?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 5, 2013)

Rozman said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



 Pwned!!!!!!!


----------



## Rozman (Oct 5, 2013)

Wait ...there is another thread saying Obama captured this guy????

Shoddy reporting by the media...again.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 5, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> Nothing pisses off a 'Conservative' like the present administration executing a successful operation against an enemy of this nation. They would rather see dead Americans than see President Obama succeed.



thats a really despicable thing to say, especially since no one said anything that would in any way shape or form inspire such a thing......


----------



## Jroc (Oct 5, 2013)

Dead Seals Obama's specialty.... He's scum


----------



## alan1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> U.S. says captures al Qaeda leader in Libya, also raids Somalia
> 
> another Al Qaeda leader captured!!!
> 
> ...



He seems to be at war with Islam.
Just saying.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Except with Benghazi...
> ...



Well ain't that special? Of course he is responsible for the unnecessary murder of 4 Americans. It was only the anniversary of 9/11 and anyone with the sense God gave a goose would have stepped up security instead of lessening it. But really, at this point, what difference does it make? It was only 4 American lives and since it was your heroes who did the murdering, I'm sure you feel those Americans were legitimate military targets.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 5, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> No comments?



I have a comment - YAY!

Smash Al Shabab!


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 5, 2013)

Your guys had seven long years to get Bin Laden. And failed, because the President just didn't give a damn. Far more interested on starting a war with Iraq based on lies. 

Now we have a President that has stated that he will do what ever it takes to protect Americans. And is doing precisely that. And you idiots are stating you would rather see Americans die than our President succeed. What patriots your are.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 5, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing pisses off a 'Conservative' like the present administration executing a successful operation against an enemy of this nation. They would rather see dead Americans than see President Obama succeed.
> ...



Like hell you have not. You people are truly despicable. Make a statement and then deny it. But then it is "Not a concern of yours".


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 5, 2013)

Just like to point out no one was captured in the raid in the Somali town of Barawe.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 5, 2013)

I wonder if Valerie  Jarrett approved of this operation?


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 5, 2013)

Dear Hoffstra Bozman et al:
Thank you for your good points on both sides.

I think it is equally hard to credit both parties and leaders
for the good as well as the bad, so I APPRECIATE the efforts
to point these out, and check biases on both sides. Thanks for this!

In general, it does seem hypocritical for Obama to get
voted in by support of constituents by promising things 
like ending war and not following the same Bush policies
which he couldn't deliver either. So he had to say one thing to
get elected by the left, and do other things for sake of national security
which previously Bush had been blamed for. If that's what it takes
to get elected, that's what people keep voting for by supporting these party games.
Blame the other party to get elected, and then do whatever it takes including the same policies.

On the other hand, I think it helps that his race and pro-Muslim attitude
show that it is NOT because the President is "White Christian" like Bush.

If Bush had taken out Bin Laden instead of Obama
there would have been more uproar about it.

So because people have biases, somehow it helps to have
an African American Muslim sympathetic President to
do some things that couldn't be done under Bush without creating disruption.

It's like even though it is wrong to elect someone based on race
because so many people do identify with Obama as a role model,
it does serve to help people get motivated to start learning and participating
in the public process than before when so many never considered that
they could get any representation in govt, good or bad!

You have to start somewhere.

So many groups who identify with Obama are generations behind, 
the learning curve of political education and involvement, it will
take many more cycles and stages to catch up with people
who have been following politics for years and years, and
understand the Constitution and political process where
others had never studied either one because they didn't think govt was accessible.

So it's not where we want to be as a nation
but at least whole sectors of the populations
are now having to get educated in order to participate responsibly.

Some are voting for the first time,
while others have long realized that isn't enough.
And others are learning to run for office to make sure
the work gets done.

So I don't agree with electing or excusing Obama based on
race, but recognize that is a factor in people taking interest  
by actually identifying with him based on race religion or political views.

I don't agree with a lot of the views, but understand it is part of the
learning curve to start somewhere, where you first get involved in politics
and govt representation at all, before moving toward independence and self-govt.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Conservatives get very unhappy when Obama has successes against our enemies.



You go ahead and run with that if it fits your perception.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 5, 2013)

Shut up. You're nauseating, and embarrassing.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 5, 2013)

I find this idea put fourth by the left that people on the right are unhappy when a terrorist is killed or captured under the Obama administration laughable considering how many of you wanted to Blame Bush for 9-11 hell more than a few of you even claimed he planned it.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Any pictures of your hero playing spades while the mission was going down???  Or was he asleep?  Most likely they didn't bother to tell him...Val would have told him to call it off.


----------



## Camp (Oct 5, 2013)

New American policy and doctrine towards terrorist since Obama took office as President:           

Hunt them
Find them
Chase them
KILL OR CAPTURE THEM
No exceptions


----------



## Rozman (Oct 5, 2013)

I saw reports that have not been confirmed that Obama led the attack as was instrumental in it's success.
I'm sure there will be more then a wrapped candy from Michelle on Obama's pillow tonight when he gets back from this daring mission....


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 5, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Conservatives get very unhappy when Obama has successes against our enemies.



What's amazing is here I am as a progressive Democrat,
and I had more disdain for Clinton and Obama than my
boyfriend who is moderate independent, leaning conservative,
hates liberals and considered Obama a threat, but he will
point out where he AGREES with actions and policies that Clinton and Obama
pursue correctly. Instead he will blame liberals for blaming Bush for
war, when Clinton initiated more military actions than Bush.
So he won't blame the Democrat Presidents but WILL recognize when
they make right decisions, but he will blame "liberal
groups and media" as hypocrites for excusing them while accusing Republican Presidents for war.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 5, 2013)

Maybe some Twerking.....  OOOoofa !


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 5, 2013)

Only a complete moron believes this latest obozo lie.   He lies about everything cause he knows the controlled media will always support him.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 5, 2013)

I just made myself sick...


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 5, 2013)

Jroc said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Proud eh? Why would anyone be "proud" of a government that creates military havoc across the world to sustain the empire? Do people like you ever study history to see how we ended up here, or are you just statists who really don't give a damn as long as the status quo keeps on chugging along?
> ...



Don't get angry with me until I try to help you understand. I believe good and evil is a matter of perspective, number 1. Number 2, the United States doesn't fight wars to stop evil.


----------



## hjmick (Oct 5, 2013)

> Obama captures Africa Al Qaeda leader




Did he go in alone? Was it a HALO drop?


What a fucking STUD!


Oh, and anyone who believes the search for bin Laden stopped and stopped being a priority when Goofus Bush said he wasn't worried about him, you're fucking naïve.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 5, 2013)

bravoactual said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > He will be read his rights by an elite FBI team....here we go again...where is Bush when we need him???
> ...



No  asshole....I mean the guy who tortured the muslim pigs until they coughed up info...and their nuts.....ooooorah!!  Now GFY.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 5, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



Bullshit..and no good and evil is not perspective.... Liberal talk


----------



## Rozman (Oct 5, 2013)

Obama has been training for this mission by playing Call of duty on PS3... in multi player mode.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 5, 2013)

Gonna go back to watching Haven on Netflix...


----------



## Rozman (Oct 5, 2013)

Looking forward to more updates on how Obama handled himself during this attack.


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 5, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> I find this idea put fourth by the left that people on the right are unhappy when a terrorist is killed or captured under the Obama administration laughable considering how many of you wanted to Blame Bush for 9-11 hell more than a few of you even claimed he planned it.



This reminds me of the Occupy protestors who were warning people that Obama was pushing more draconian measures than Bush was protested for.
And couldn't get any support or response from liberal pro-Obama anti-conservative activists.
John Cusack was practically screaming over twitter: Where are the Democrats?
and couldn't find fellow supporters to stand up for the Constitution, out of fear
of going against their man in office.

So I find more of the party bias going the other way.

There was Republican dissension against Bush for extreme measures they deemed to be
govt waste and/or unconstitutional and they were silenced by party politics also.

Perhaps it is fear of breaking ranks or supporting members of other parties
that people can't align on issues or points we actually agree on?

In the Democrat Party the elected positions sign an agreement not to speak out in endorsement of other candidates of other parties when there is an incumbent or candidate from their party. so at some point this becomes cultish and restriction on free speech.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 5, 2013)

when bad things happen, Obama is at fault.

when good things happen, Obama had nothing to do with it.

^^^^^^^  Conservative logic.


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2013)

It helps to have a smart president.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 5, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> He will be read his rights by an elite FBI team....here we go again...where is Bush when we need him???



Bush would never of caught the guy. Instead he would have attacked a country that had nothing to do with it & sacrificed over 4,000 American souls to a grand geopolitical strategy that was developed a decade prior and insulated from democratic review.

But it doesn't stop there. He would proceed to create a 24/7 color coded War on Terrorism where the American people would be constantly manipulated with strategically overblown threats. And any time someone opposed to his policies, he would accuse them of hating the troops whom he so easily sacrificed. If the dems failed to approve any one of his seven debt limit increases, he would accuse them of giving comfort to our enemies. 

But it doesn't stop there. He would then go on to turn the largest budget surplus in 70 years into the largest deficit in in the nation's history to that date. 

But it doesn't stop there. He would manipulate American fear in order to construct a massive Surveillance Bureaucracy. He would shred the Constitution of the United States of America by allowing the federal government to illegally spy on American citizens. He would continue the program even when warned by his Attorney General that he was violating the Constitution. He would put in place the largest, most expensive, most centralized, most secretive, most wasteful federal agency in history - Homeland Security. He would create the ground work for Washington to spy upon and protect itself from the American People, the real threat to his concentrated power.

But it doesn't stop there. He would allow the formation of the largest and most dangerous bubble in national history. Even when begged to pressure Greenspan to raise rates and burst the bubble before it became a nuclear bomb, he persisted to fuel a dead economy with an artificial housing bubble.

But it doesn't stop there. He would lose the Financial Sector, which would blow up on his watch. He would lose the banking system and credit markets. And then he would construct the largest bailout of capitalism in world history - TARP. He would lord over a system which foreclosed on middle class homeowners but bailed out his donors in Big Finance. 

He would lead the United State of America from a position of financial strength and vigorous economic growth into the biggest hole in 70 years. 

But sure . . . where is Bush when we need him.


----------



## hjmick (Oct 5, 2013)

Chris said:


> It helps to have a smart president.



Let me know when we elect one...


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2013)

hjmick said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > It helps to have a smart president.
> ...



George W. Bush inherited a strong economy, a budget surplus, and a nation at peace.

Eight years later, he left Obama with a shattered economy, a trillion dollar deficit, and two useless wars.

Obama saved the country from another Great Depression, rebuilt GM, reformed healthcare, reformed Wall Street, doubled the stock market, created 16 straight quarters of GDP growth, created 49 months of private sector job growth, got Bin Laden, got Gaddafi, and got us out of Iraq.

Obama has done a very good job.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2013)

I applaud both administrations, Bush and Obama, for taking the fight to AQ overseas.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 5, 2013)

Chris said:


> George W. Bush inherited a strong economy, a budget surplus, and a nation at peace.
> 
> Eight years later, he left Obama with a shattered economy, a trillion dollar deficit, and two useless wars.
> 
> ...



I give him a B rating.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 5, 2013)

Good for Obama! He is at least killing terrorist.


----------



## alan1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Chris said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


Nope, he inherited a recession.
Facts are not your friend, but they are mine.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 5, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> when bad things happen, Obama is at fault.
> 
> when good things happen, Obama had nothing to do with it.
> 
> ^^^^^^^  Conservative logic.



When bad things happen under Obama it's everyone's fault but Obama's usually still Bush's liberal logic that concludes the talking points portion of the evening. The war on terror even though the administration won't use that phrase is one thing I think Obama has done well and I will give him credit for that what I won't do though is what some of the left here do which is act like Obama is fighting the battles Rambo style going in shirtless armed with just a knife and bow and arrow and single handedly taking out all the bad guy's.


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 5, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> when bad things happen, Obama is at fault.
> 
> when good things happen, Obama had nothing to do with it.
> 
> ^^^^^^^  Conservative logic.



I noticed some of this on both sides.

People who protested Bush for war and stretches of authority
deemed unconstitutional are suddenly silent when it comes to Obama doing the same.

Only the few hardcore anti-war anti-govt left
equally against Bush or Obama for being pro corporate politics
were consistently opposed to both. But the majority are willing to
forgive either Bush or Obama, whichever they fear more or less than the other.

On the Republican side, yes, there are the hard core constitutionalists
who protested Bush for bad spending and unconstitutional overreaching
and not just blaming liberals for that. There was silencing of dissension
within both parties, so that's what gave rise to both occupy and tea party.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 5, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> when bad things happen, Obama is at fault.
> 
> when good things happen, Obama had nothing to do with it.
> 
> ^^^^^^^  Conservative logic.



I have seen so many posts here about the market having a very good day and Libs are pissed 
that people on the right haven't *"thanked"* Obama...

Then when the market drops a bunch of points and we on the right asked what happened
the Libs say that Obama had nothing to do with it...

So let's be fair here.

When good things happen we should all thank the president.
When things go bad it's never Obama....


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 5, 2013)

Rozman said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > when bad things happen, Obama is at fault.
> ...



Also as one of the OP pointed out
why is it that the 1% running Wall Street is evil
but now when the market is down that's bad and needs to be blamed on someone
which way is it

the issues are deeper than just Obama or Bush or whatever party is in which office

People are still in the mode of blaming problems on groups outside themselves
instead of focusing on addressing causes and solutions directly

so as long as you have projection of blame
you already know people are going to be inconsistent in 
who they blame instead of taking responsibility for whatever actions can be taken locally

of course people are going to be biased
as long as the projection is outward externally for self-preservation
it is going to be biased and flawed in logic


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 5, 2013)

Camp said:


> New American policy and doctrine towards terrorist since Obama took office as President:
> 
> Hunt them
> Find them
> ...



Actually not a new policy a carry over from Bush, but you believe what ever you want.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 5, 2013)

Obama is Commander-in-Chief.

That means he gets to share the credit for big successes like this.

And he shares the blame when SHTF.

That's just how it works.


----------



## Camp (Oct 5, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > New American policy and doctrine towards terrorist since Obama took office as President:
> ...



Bush said it, but didn't execute. Wasn't real under Bush. This guy is executing and has made it the real deal. Terrorist community knows it. Only the President's haters here deny it.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 5, 2013)

Camp said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > That is the main reason we are hated all over the world.
> ...



does that include sidewalk cafes in Tripoli? just wondering....


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 5, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> That is the main reason we are hated all over the world.
> 
> We should work with the governments and let them be responsible for the capture.



That would be an ideal scenario - but the fact is, we have very superior forces (*training*, not just numbers or equipment) compared to nations like Libya, Somalia or even Kenya.

I suspect that our friends in those governments were made aware of US involvement, and had approved our participation.   Let's wait and see if the Kenyans complain about us jumping ahead of them here, shall we?


----------



## Vox (Oct 5, 2013)

Chris said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


.
Bullshit


> Eight years later, he left Obama with a shattered economy, a trillion dollar deficit, and two useless wars.


bullshit


> Obama saved the country from another Great Depression, rebuilt GM, reformed healthcare, reformed Wall Street, doubled the stock market, created 16 straight quarters of GDP growth, created 49 months of private sector job growth, got Bin Laden, got Gaddafi, and got us out of Iraq.



a mountain of bullshit


> Obama has done a very good job.


even more bullshit


----------



## alan1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Obama is Commander-in-Chief.
> 
> That means he gets to share the credit for big successes like this.
> 
> ...


So do you agree that he is responsible for the deaths of J. Christopher Stevens, Sean Smith, Glen Doherty, and Tyrone S. Woods?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> That is the main reason we are hated all over the world.
> 
> We should work with the governments and let them be responsible for the capture.



If a government like Germany or Japan or India or Chile or somewhere civilized that recognizes the right of humans to determine .their destiny, sure.

Libya and Somalia don't fit that.

So, bomb the hell out of the place and get the bad guy


----------



## MikeK (Oct 5, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> [...]Bush's actions greatly helped Al Qaeda in the Middle East.
> 
> Obama's actions are destroying Al Qaeda.


You are quite right about Bush's actions in the Middle East.  But rather than _destroying_ Al Qaeda Obama's agressive actions serve mainly to exacerbate an already volatile situation and to recruit more and more suicidal shahids to carry out the mission of that fanatical shadow organization.

Al Qaeda's mission is to eliminate the presence of Western infidels in the Middle East.  Instead we are doing our best to provoke terrorist activity against us and the obvious question is, why?  If we would withdraw from the Middle East and leave those people alone they will resume fighting between themselves, as they have done throughout their history and will have no time for anti-West terrorism.

Killing Usama bin Laden in Pakistan served only to make a martyr of him and inspire countless numbers of young Islamists to dedicate their own deaths to avenging him.  This latest incursion into Somalia will have the same effect.  

I believe the best thing we can do is withdraw completely from the Middle East, terminate our unilateral "alliance" with Israel, resign our voluntary status as cops of the world, start minding our own business and see how that works out for us.  Because these aggressive incursions and drone attacks serve no purpose other than pissing off a lot of suicidal fanatics and ensuring an increasingly lucrative future for the Military Industrial Complex.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > That is the main reason we are hated all over the world.
> ...



Sunniman is upset because his heroes the terrorists Muslims are being killed and captured.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 5, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > [...]Bush's actions greatly helped Al Qaeda in the Middle East.
> ...



Lets hide....Maybe they'll leave us alone


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 6, 2013)

Al quaeda's mission is to destroy infidels throughout the world not only in the middle east.


----------



## waltky (Oct 6, 2013)

Goin' after al-Shabaab for terrorist strike on Kenyan mall...

*Military Strike Targets Somalia Terrorist Safe House*
_October 05, 2013  Somalias al-Shabab militants claim western forces have attacked one of the groups houses in a coastal town south of the capital, Mogadishu. No military operating in the region has confirmed involvement in the operation, which follows a terrorist siege on a mall in neighboring Kenya that is blamed on al-Shabab._


> Witnesses in the al-Shabab controlled town of Barawe told VOA Somali foreign forces attacked a militant safe house around 2:30 a.m. Saturday.  They report some of the soldiers descended from helicopters while others may have arrived on boats.  Al-Shabab spokesman Abdulaziz Abu Musab confirmed the incident in a recorded statement.  Last night a group of fighters docked at Barawe sea port and stormed at one of the safe house occupied by some of our fighters, he said. Our fighters saw these troops, fighting broke out and we repelled them.
> 
> Musab said one militant was killed in the attack, and compared the raid to a failed attempt by French special forces to free a hostage in the town of Bula Marer in January. At least one French soldier was killed in that operation.  U.S. special forces also have carried out raids in Somalia in the past.  In 2012, an elite team of commandos rescued two aid workers held in central Somalia, and killed nine abductors.  Under pressure from regional military forces, al-Shabab has been driven out of major cities in Somalia, but it still controls towns and territory, mostly in the south central regions.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Somali Militants: Western Forces Raid Base*
_October 05, 2013  Somali al Shabaab militants said on Saturday British and Turkish Special Forces had raided a coastal town overnight, killing a rebel fighter, but that a British officer had also been killed and others wounded._


> A British Defense Ministry spokeswoman said: "We are not aware of any British involvement in this at all."  A Turkish Foreign Ministry official denied any Turkish part in such an action.
> 
> A Somali intelligence official said the target of the raid on Shabab's stronghold in the small southern coastal town of Barawe was a Chechen commander, who had been wounded and his guard killed. A total of seven people were killed, said police.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nox (Oct 6, 2013)

you need to send there Turkish forces , they're the world's best at ground operations , but I dont think Turkish government want to risk them .


----------



## Peterf (Oct 6, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...




How very true!  If I call your posts absurd and non-sensical that's GOOD.   If you call the same that's EVIL.  That's from my perspective - the only one I have.


----------



## Peterf (Oct 6, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I liove kicking some terrorist butt
> ...



In this instance "we" includes all civilised countries.  Including the French and British who have conducted similar operations.

(Don't expect any help from Sweden though.  Think of the tiny number of service people who remain in my country as gentle peace-loving uniformed social workers).


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 6, 2013)

If the Chinese flew one of their Special Forces teams into the U.S. to capture/eliminate one of our citizens they viewed as a terrorist the American people would go crazy.

Yet, we do this all of the time in other countries and then can't figure out why they hate America.


If the U.S. would at least make the attempt to work with the government of the country and give them all of the credit for apprehending the alleged terrorist.

The people of the various countries wouldn't feel so violated; and might even be understanding as to why the military operation needed to take place.  ..


----------



## Sallow (Oct 6, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> U.S. commandos seize al Shabaab leader in Nairobi attack response: NYTimes
> 
> No specifics in the report.





Man it's great we have a Commander in Chief interested in fighting real live terrorists.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 6, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > New American policy and doctrine towards terrorist since Obama took office as President:
> ...



No it's not.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> If the Chinese flew one of their Special Forces teams into the U.S. to capture/eliminate one of our citizens they viewed as a terrorist the American people would go crazy.
> 
> Yet, we do this all of the time in other countries and then can't figure out why they hate America.
> 
> ...



Gimme a break.

There's no functioning government in Somalia.


----------



## Indofred (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> That is the main reason we are hated all over the world.
> 
> We should work with the governments and let them be responsible for the capture.



America has now attacked another group.
That group was a threat to Israel but not to America.

However, because America attacked, you're now legitimate targets for them.
Being extremists, they'll be just as happy to murder civilians as kill military.

Please thank your government for potentially putting Americans in the firing line.


----------



## Camp (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> If the Chinese flew one of their Special Forces teams into the U.S. to capture/eliminate one of our citizens they viewed as a terrorist the American people would go crazy.
> 
> Yet, we do this all of the time in other countries and then can't figure out why they hate America.
> 
> ...



We do not have areas in the USA that are not "under government control". What we do have is the apparatus to capture any terrorist or other crimminals that the Chinese or any other country might inform us about.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 6, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > That is the main reason we are hated all over the world.
> ...



You're crazy if you don't think the US isn't on Shabaab's hit list.

The US put a huge dent in Somalia's pirate industry.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 6, 2013)

We only went after the al Shabab terrorist because the attack was on a Jewish owned shopping mall in Kenya.

Israel demanded it and the U.S. complied as usual.  ..


----------



## Peterf (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> We only went after the al Shabab terrorist because the attack was on a Jewish owned shopping mall in Kenya.
> 
> Israel demanded it and the U.S. complied as usual.  ..



Balderdash.    (Nice word, isn't it?)


----------



## Peterf (Oct 6, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > That is the main reason we are hated all over the world.
> ...



Americans have been "in the firing line" for a very long time; and will remain there as long as they stand for civilisation against extreme and barbaric Islam.

Btw thank you for describing yourself as 'extreme Muslim'  , not that we could be in much doubt where you are coming from.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 6, 2013)

Camp said:


> We do not have areas in the USA that are not "under government control".


Really?

Ever been to Detroit or Camden, NJ..........?? .


----------



## Camp (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > We do not have areas in the USA that are not "under government control".
> ...



You are getting kind of silly now. We control them to the level we want to when we want to.


----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2013)

Obama has defeated America's two greatest enemies.....Al Qaeda and the Republican Party.

All enemies foreign and domestic.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 6, 2013)

Yep Al Quaeda is done, finished. obama stands triumphant.

What a crock!


----------



## Camp (Oct 6, 2013)

Chris said:


> Obama has defeated America's two greatest enemies.....Al Qaeda and the Republican Party.
> 
> All enemies foreign and domestic.



They are not defeated. They are both stuggling to be relevent. Thats not the same. The Republican Party will come to power again. Once they purge the Tea Party and far RW and return as a party of pragmatist they will gain support.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > We do not have areas in the USA that are not "under government control".
> ...



Yeah I'm in Detroit every day...There actually more apertunity to fuck up here. Government control?..Yeah the state took over a bankrupt city...Thats the extent of it


----------



## Montecresto (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> That is the main reason we are hated all over the world.
> 
> We should work with the governments and let them be responsible for the capture.



Good luck trying to teach the rednecks that!


----------



## Montecresto (Oct 6, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Yep Al Quaeda is done, finished. obama stands triumphant.
> 
> What a crock!



Al Qaida has been strengthened and emboldened by this administration.


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2013)

Chris said:


> Obama has defeated America's two greatest enemies.....Al Qaeda and the Republican Party.
> 
> All enemies foreign and domestic.



Perspective.  Get some.


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2013)

Camp said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Obama has defeated America's two greatest enemies.....Al Qaeda and the Republican Party.
> ...


We already have one liberal party.  We don't need two.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 6, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> U.S. commandos seize al Shabaab leader in Nairobi attack response: NYTimes
> 
> No specifics in the report.



Obama did this?  Himself?  Seriously?  You sure it wasn't a Navy Seal or something?


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 6, 2013)

Obama is Commander-in-Chief.

that means he shares credit when things go right, and when things go bad.


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Obama is Commander-in-Chief.
> 
> that means he shares credit when things go right, and when things go bad.


He never accepts blame when things go bad.

It's always someone else's fault.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 6, 2013)

daveman said:


> He never accepts blame when things go bad.
> 
> It's always someone else's fault.



he accepted full responsibility for the Benghazi failure.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 6, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > We only went after the al Shabab terrorist because the attack was on a Jewish owned shopping mall in Kenya.
> ...


Balderdash?

(Excerpt)

The shopping center is owned by Israelis and renowned as a place where many Israelis hang out.

The Jewish Press » » 3 Israelis Escape as Nairobi Shopping Center Attack Continues

(Close)

Now isn't that a coincidence?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 6, 2013)

So, Obama is responsible for capturing the Al Qaeda leader, but had nothing to do with Benghazi.

His is responsible for the stock market but not the high unemployment and the slow recovery. 

Gas prices went up, Obama not responsible, the price goes down, Obama is responsible. 

This is getting to be funnier and funnier, the left has lost it.


----------



## Camp (Oct 6, 2013)

Montecresto said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Yep Al Quaeda is done, finished. obama stands triumphant.
> ...



Ridiculous. Al Qaeda was strenthened and emboldened during the Irag debacle. They aren't done yet and it is to soon to proclaim total victory, but they have been getting the crap kicked out of them for the last 5 years.


----------



## Nox (Oct 6, 2013)

American soldiers are failed , 6 of them killed while they're searching for chechen commander Umarov in Somalia .

Link : Aanval Somalië nog mysterie - NOS Nieuws


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 6, 2013)

Nox said:


> American soldiers are failed , 6 of them killed while they're searching for chechen commander Umarov in Somalia .
> 
> Link : Aanval Somalië nog mysterie - NOS Nieuws



Then why don't you enlist? Asswipe...


----------



## RoadVirus (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> We should work with the governments and let them be responsible for the capture.



Yeah...I'm sure we can trust them


----------



## RoadVirus (Oct 6, 2013)

Jroc said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I wonder how long before some Justice Department hack comes around and reads him his miranda rights, just like the Boston bomber.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 6, 2013)

Camp said:


> Ridiculous. Al Qaeda was strenthened and emboldened during the Irag debacle.



Do you have a credible source to back that horse-shit,  shitstain?


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 6, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Ridiculous. Al Qaeda was strenthened and emboldened during the Irag debacle.
> ...



The Iraq War was a recruiting masterpiece for Al Qaeda.

Al Qaeda in Syria are from Iraq, thanks to your God and Savior George W. Bush.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 6, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> So, Obama is responsible for capturing the Al Qaeda leader, but had nothing to do with Benghazi....



Obama took full responsibility for what happened in Benghazi, you idiot.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 6, 2013)

Rozman said:


> Was Obama wearing his Captain America super hero costume again.....


Yes, we all realize you are rooting against America.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 6, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...


And yes, we all realize that you're a dumbfuck who doesn't know that the House is in charge of all funding.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 6, 2013)

Rozman said:


> Was Obama wearing his Captain America super hero costume again.....



Actually Obama can't wear a Captain America super hero costume, he's not "natural born".

He could be Captain Kenya though!


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 6, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



Speaking of shitstains.....


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 6, 2013)

Part of the operation went badly.

You guys can blame that on Obama if you like.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 6, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So, Obama is responsible for capturing the Al Qaeda leader, but had nothing to do with Benghazi....
> ...



Wrong again you lying liberal dumbass!  

As Liar in Chief, Obama knew that the embassy was located in an extremely unstable and dangerous area, but failed to provide the necessary security. Thus, the blood of those who were killed is on the hands on Obama. 

Obama NEVER took full responsibility for what happened in Benghazi, because he was more concerned about covering his own ass while having his people cover up the truth.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 6, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> Wrong again you lying liberal dumbass!  ...



actually Obama did take responsibility for the Benghazi failure


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > He never accepts blame when things go bad.
> ...



Bullshit.  Utter bullshit.


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong again you lying liberal dumbass!  ...
> ...


Repeating a lie does not alter reality.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 6, 2013)

Camp said:


> New American policy and doctrine towards terrorist since Obama took office as President:
> 
> Hunt them
> Find them
> ...



Yep. And look at the people here that are screaming bloody murder, objecting to that policy.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 6, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > New American policy and doctrine towards terrorist since Obama took office as President:
> ...



Really? Seven years is quite a long time.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 6, 2013)

Rozman said:


> I saw reports that have not been confirmed that Obama led the attack as was instrumental in it's success.
> I'm sure there will be more then a wrapped candy from Michelle on Obama's pillow tonight when he gets back from this daring mission....



I am sure that you are one fucked up bitter idiot. The President is doing exactly what a President should do. Giving the orders to take out people that are intending to, or already have, killed Americans.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 6, 2013)

daveman said:


> Repeating a lie does not alter reality.



let me rephrase that:  Obama took full responsibility for what happened at Benghazi.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 7, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Repeating a lie does not alter reality.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cYHs8tVb-U]Benghazi Victim's Mom, Pat Smith: Obama, Hillary, and Biden 'All Lied to Me' - 9/19/13 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peterf (Oct 7, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You got it all by yourself!   Yes that's right, it is one of those things which happen all the time called coincidences.


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 8, 2013)

Peterf said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...



The al Liby was the man responsible for and mastermind of the Embassy attacks in Kenya and Tanzania.  That is why "*We went after him*".  

It is truly amazing.  All these ConJobs who say that Conservatives are NOT Bigoted, but given every chance to prove otherwise, they make outrageous statements that basted with bigotry.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 8, 2013)

Al Liby was given up, maybe he pissed off the wrong person because that "capture" was orchestrated.


----------



## Camp (Oct 8, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Al Liby was given up, maybe he pissed off the wrong person because that "capture" was orchestrated.



So the special op's guys who conducted the raid were never at risk and are just prop's to make the military look like it is doing it's job?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 8, 2013)

Chris said:


> It helps to have a smart president.



to bad he cant lead here at home like he does ordering attacks on those guys......it takes more than smarts to be an affective President.......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 8, 2013)

Chris said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



meanwhile the Country is getting further apart......you can have a lot of good ideas, if you are a shitty leader and you have zero skills when dealing with people who dont agree with you and the Country gets further apart those ideas dont come together so well.......Obama is not a good leader.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 8, 2013)

Chris said:


> Obama has defeated America's two greatest enemies.....Al Qaeda and the Republican Party.
> 
> All enemies foreign and domestic.



really?.....are they both now history?.....


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 9, 2013)

Chris said:


> It helps to have a smart president.



Yeah, but Obama doesn't fit that profile.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 9, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > It helps to have a smart president.
> ...



did you graduate from Harvard Law, magna cum laude?


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 9, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



This isn't about me, you dumbass libtard!

If you are trying to imply that Obama is so smart, then why did he claim to have visited 57 states.  

Something that simple and elementary a child would know how many states America has, but not a "Harvard graduate" like Obama.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 9, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> ...This isn't about me, *you dumbass libtard*!...



Quod Erat Demonstrandum


----------



## bravoactual (Oct 10, 2013)

Bin Laden Dead.

El Liby Dead.

The shrub allowed Bin Laden to escape Tora Bora.

The shrub allowed Bin Laden to live....repeat let Bin Laden Live.

Bin Laden killed by the Navy, under the Commander-In-Chief President Obama.

Shut the fuck up RePugs.

Your man was a deserter.

His V.P. was a Draft Dodger.

Your man was low life yellow belly deserter.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 10, 2013)

*Thank you, President Obama* (praise be unto Him!)


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 10, 2013)

Obama, AKA "Black Jimmy," couldn't find his ass with a flashlight, a map, and GPS...


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 10, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Obama, AKA "Black Jimmy," couldn't find his ass with a flashlight, a map, and GPS...


Unlike you, who can find every man's ass.


----------



## bianco (Oct 10, 2013)

bravoactual said:


> Bin Laden Dead.
> 
> El Liby Dead.
> 
> ...




The draft is a croc...no wonder people protest about it, and dodge it however they can.
Wise people pick their wars, and the way in which, and for what cause which they give up their lives.
20 US troops have died since the shutdown...for nothing.
It's a total outrage!


----------



## Trajan (Oct 10, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



ted cruz did......


----------



## Trajan (Oct 10, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Hoffstra said:
> ...



were they in charge of all funding in 2007 and 2008 ...and 2009 and... 2010?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 10, 2013)

I am still not getting how rendition is ok now...


----------



## usmcstinger (Oct 18, 2013)

When Obama was a US Senator, he was against President Bush's use of Rendition. Now he is using it.


----------

